# New Owner Of A 2013 298Re Outback



## DutchmenSport (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,
First post on this forum. Bbuckhorn on RV.net suggested I check out this forum, so I did. Just joined. Long time user of RV.net. Why my user name? Our first TT was a Dutchmen Sport. Second was a Keystone Springdale, and now our third is the Outback 298RE. We just completed our 4th trip with this camper (and we've owned it only 1 month now). Been out every week-end. We just did 5 nights at Starve Hollow State Recreation Area (Indiana).

I've gotta say, this is definitely the longest travel trailer I've owned so far. This trip, I finally felt "comfortable" towing. We had our Springdale for 8 years and I was so familiar with it, I usually forgot it was even in tow. This last trip, I had moments the ride was so good, I forgot the Outback was back there. So, I guess I'm arriving. She sure does tow nice though. I use a single friction sway bar, standard Reese sway bars (that's been on all 3 of my campers now), towing with a Chevy 3500 diesel dually. So, I think the "glove" is finally fitting the hand pretty comfortable.

This last 5 night trip was absolutely wonderful with the camper! I do realize that we are now, no longer camping. We are RVing! That 35 foot trailer is not a "camper" either ... it's a HOUSE! Everything is so comfortable! Love the space in the living room, even the mattress that came with the camper is comfortable. We were prepared to swap out the mattress for a queen Serta we have, but found out we didn't need to.

Used the oven this trip for biscuits and a birthday cake for the wife. Temperature setting was right on. I was pleasantly surprised!

Everything is great! It's truly a perfect trailer for us!

I live in Indiana, between Anderson, Pendleton, and Lapel. My wife and I both work for the same company, but different departments. She just turned 50, I'm 58, so we've got a few more years to go before joining the full timer ranks.

My user on RV.net is also DutchmenSport.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers.







There are many good folks here with all kinds of good advice and information. My 210RS OB is the shortest one made but it works well for the DW and I. If you're ever in the Vancouver, WA area then come by and have a cup.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome, and sounds like you love the trailer.

We have a 2011 295RE, the initial version, basically a 298 w/o the bedroom slide.

we love the trailer, the room, the great view we get out the windows. So far we've towed it just over 20K miles, camped in it over 300 days since we got it in June 2010. This summer we finished a 3 week trip around Montana with 2 grandkids and our daughter and never did we feel cramped, run out of room for people or stuff. SIL was bummed he had to work and couldn't join us. Tanks are big enough for a week of dry camping easily.

so far, even with grandkids along, everything is holding up well, no obvious "wear and tear". I will admit we had ONE warranty issue. Just before the 1 yr warranty was up I noticed the alloy wheels started to have some white spots. Expected a "that's normal wear" response but the dealer took pictures, sent them to Keystone and a few weeks later I had a brand new set of alloy wheels!

Like anything there area few things I would have done differently, but overall things seem well thought out. IMHO the 13.5K BTU in our unit is marginal for the trailer size. But we fortunetly are in an area where summertime temps aren't that outrageous, so it works OK.

We have a Reese Dual Cam setup and it tows great behind our CC duramax. Even DW will drive if we are on the freeway away from towns. Backing is easy, way easier than my 14' cargo trailer.

But that length does limit campgrounds and there are a few of our old favorite places that we just can't get into with the 295.

Our mattress was good to start with, but after about 9 months, it was starting to show it's quality. We ended up replacing it with an Air Dream air over coil spring mattress and love it.

And the air bed sofa has gotten a workout with Daughter/SIL or our son and it's according to them, darn comfortable.

The dinette sofa, well, so far we really haven't even figured out how you supposed to arrange the cushions, but it's fine for the grandkids.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

From one hoosier to another, welcome to Outbackers! My family and I have been so happy with our 2010 Outback 270BH (which we sold a couple weeks ago) we will be purchasing another in the spring...301BQ. Maybe we'll see you at a state park sometime. We usually go to Potato Creek in North Liberty, Pokagon in Angola, and Mississinewa in Peru. We also like to go up to Michigan.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!! There is a lot of great information that can be found on this site.

Thor


----------

